# Engine Lacquer



## David C (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all

I have a new Focus ST, half of the rocker cover is visible with the other half covered by a plastic shroud, the visible aluminium is always furing up which will wipe off but leaves marks where it has been, therefore being new the rest of the bay is spotless and only the rocker cover detracts from an otherwise perfect bay, I have now polished a couple of areas on the cover with autosol with pleasing results but I am aware that it will not stop this way and will soon fur up again, I have noticed that Auto Glymm produce an acrylic engine lacquer and would appreciate any advice on whether I should try this or an alternative method.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd suggest, taking the rocker cover off, getting it polished properly and have a few coats of normal laquer applied.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Or, I think Raceglaze do a product called Jet Laq that might do the trick - check out their website or contact Mark to see if they still do it 

Edit: They do:-

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/metal-cleaning.html


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

I need a product too for my inlet manifold, Since this photo I've fitted a new alternator and that's also getting the same problem!


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Try Swissvax Motor Shine mate. This is a description of it.

Motor Shine seals the engine, accessories, ignition cables, hoses etc. It protects them from corrosion, moisture, salt and water splashes. Motor Shine remains permanently flexible and lets the 'as new' gloss of your engine come through.


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

the problem with engine lacquer is, it tends to go brown over time, and it's a nightmare to remove.

why not just have the rocker cover painted and be done with it?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Sorry, but just got to say how good that looks :thumb:



Max M4X WW said:


> I need a product too for my inlet manifold, Since this photo I've fitted a new alternator and that's also getting the same problem!


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks, I would paint my inlet but I don't trust any finish and anyone doing it as its quite valuable worth around £350 being a limited run part!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

That does indeed look superb!


----------



## Taaffy (May 9, 2006)

I used gunk engine lacquer on my engine compartment which looked ok to begin with but now I want to remove it as it is not as I want it.....it is a barsteward to remove and as yet I have not found anything that will remove it.


----------

